# Choosing between two male puppies?



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi - I'm going to be a first time GSD owner and wanted to see if anyone has any thoughts on choosing between these two male puppies? I'm differentiating these puppies based on paw color (one reddish, one more blackish). Any thoughts on coat length etc would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You should be choosing based on temperament. 
The breeder should be guiding you.


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> You should be choosing based on temperament.
> The breeder should be guiding you.


Thanks. The breeder isn't calling out many differences in temperment. Both active, curious and confident. Any thoughts on differences in coats and physical characteristics or is it too early at this stage? Thanks!


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

hummm...all things being equal I would sit down alone with the dogs and take the one that chose me.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure how you're buying the pup but if you're having it shipped to you and all you have are pics...then you're at the mercy of the breeder and how honest they are as far as what they tell you...learning as much as you can about the breeders long term reputation is very very important......they should be the ones who guide you the most when selecting a pup......IF you can't go to the breeder...

GSDs coats and colors change a lot as they grow out of their puppy coat and become adults...a buyers best bet on what the puppy will look like-coat length and color AND more important temperament is to meet both parents and when you can---meet the grandparents...when you can't or don't do that then it's really anybodies guess as to what the pup may grow into...


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I agree with everyone above. However, if you can't see the pups in person and the breeder isn't much help to you and all you're going on is looks....my own preference would be the one that is redder and/or darker. I love the redder colors. But again, that's my own preference. You have to choose according to what you like, not what everyone else says. It's your dog. Also, it's still too young to tell. GSD puppies go through a lot of color changes. All you have to do is to Google before and after pics to get a sense of the changes. Who knows, maybe the lighter one will get redder as it gets older.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My last puppy came to a choice between two bicolors, dog was being shipped to me. The breeder was picking for me based on my wants, needs, and situation. There were 2 very similar. He still told me his thoughts and felt blue collar was best for me. He cited handler focus since I had listed that as one of my wants in a dog. He found the dog he sent to me to be the most people oriented in the litter. He sent me lots of videos of the pup with the litter, alone, playing with his daughter, playing with a puppy rag. If you cant see them in person tell the breeder your important points, let them decide for you.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Meet the puppies and decide which one clicks with you. There are a ton of articles out there on how to assess a puppy. Do some reading then go prepared to "test" each puppy yourself.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Both beautiful. Which one did you choose?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Late to the party... the puppy with the darker paws is a long coat. Both will likely be saddle backs.


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Both beautiful. Which one did you choose?


Thanks for the comments and advice. Went with a different puppy that the breeder reccomended!


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaGSD1985 said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice. Went with a different puppy that the breeder reccomended!
> View attachment 557536
> View attachment 557537


 So cute. Please keep us updated on how you guys are doing with one another.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is a good looking pup! Alert and masculine.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Cute pup! Will be growing in a flash!!


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Quick update... Training coming along well and he's almost done with his vaccinations (restricted socialization for now). In the middle of the biting phase although I'm doing my best to curb it (stopping play as soon as he bites, not letting him initiate play, giving him toys to bite) - any other tips to get him away from biting hands and things like furniture? And slowly upping his food amount. Right now he's on two meals of Royal Caanin (1.25 cups each morning and night) with a lunch of chicken, rice and veggies like carrots. Late morning and evening snack of bread, cookies and a probiotic. Any thoughts or advice on amount and type of food?






GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> So cute. Please keep us updated on how you guys are doing with one another.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

You are doing an extremely amazing job. I commend you. Make sure it's either puppy food or for all life stages. I personally feed them the amount that gives them the ideal body when looked from above and from the side. I don't go by the bag. If I see them getting too fat I cut back some. I've learned that with these breed you just have to correct them with a no, shh, or small slap on the nose, what ever you use and they learn. But when I had other breeds i would use pepper spray on the furniture until they no longer even though about it.


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks that's very helpful. I'll try pepperspray if the furniture biting doesn't get better!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Cute pup!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SashaGSD1985 said:


> Thanks that's very helpful. I'll try pepperspray if the furniture biting doesn't get better!


Pepper spray, quite dramatic IMO


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I heard you should use a large breed formula or a food that has similar characteristics to avoid the dog growing too fast and having joint problems. I used Nulo freestyle, and Jupiter did great on it, loves it enough to be used for treats, and has a beautiful coat.

Also, while health-wise, it's good to keep the dog home until all the vacs are done, it's a major negative for socialization. There is a vital socialization period between 9-16 weeks, so it basically ends by the time the vacs are finished. This is the time that the pup most strongly learns what is good and safe and what is bad and scary in the world, which includes people, kids, other dogs, automatic doors, polished concrete floors, cars, bikes, etc., etc. If the dog is at home during this time, it has a higher chance of being permanently afraid of the normal aspects of life. 

It is true that going out before all the vacs are finished incurs a greater risk of getting sick, but depending on local conditions, it is not necessarily that much different of a risk. However, staying home during this vital socialization period may have permanent effects that can't be changed later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SashaGSD1985 said:


> Thanks that's very helpful. I'll try pepperspray if the furniture biting doesn't get better!


omg. Please don't use pepperspray, or anything that burns, on that puppy!! That is cruel!


Redirect him with a toy and teach him what is appropriate to bite and what isn't.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> omg. Please don't use pepperspray, or anything that burns, on that puppy!! That is cruel!
> 
> 
> Redirect him with a toy and teach him what is appropriate to bite and what isn't.


The suggestion that was given was to spray the furniture with pepper spray, not the puppy.

Still not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> The suggestion that was given was to spray the furniture with pepper spray, not the puppy.
> 
> Still not my cup of tea.


There's no way that won't still burn that puppy. I put a menthol product on my sheet when I'm stuffy and if my pillow touches it, after it dries, that will get in my eyes. It's cruel. And unnecessary when simple training and redirecting will suffice. There is a product called bitter apple that will not burn the dog that people have used but pepperspray is just wrong.


----------



## Grubby (Sep 14, 2019)

Bitter Apple spray works pretty well and is not as drastic as pepper spray IMO.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...like Jax said, there are simple ways to train/manage/redirect this behavior. personally, i’m not spraying anything that’s not made for furniture, on my furniture.


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

UPDATE - Hi all - Trust everyone is staying safe and sound during this trying time! Thought I'd pass along some recent pictures of Sherlock. He's about to turn seven months in a week (weighs in at around 70 pounds). Making very good progress. Biting is much better and mostly he just bites as a signal for wanting something (pee/poo or food etc). He's mastered most of the intermediate commands (stay, break, left paw, right paw). If anyone has a list of advanced commands and the suggested training routine please let me know!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good except for the biting. He has his new teeth and that's when his biting license expired.


----------



## SashaGSD1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Quick question for you guys. Sherlock is making very good progress (now at the nine month point). One issue I'm having is aggression towards strangers in our house. With covid, Sherlock was only socialized outside the house in the park with other dogs/strangers and is a perfect angel (plays with young kids etc). But whenever anyone comes to our house, he barks aggressively and in one case tried to bite someone (no blood but we was clearly worked up). Again given covid, I'm not having many people over at this point but any suggestions on training methods? I want to keep him as a guard dog (i.e. be wary of strangers) but balance that with a safe dog when guests come over. Any and all thoughts welcome!


----------



## cmacc (Jul 13, 2020)

Are there any trainers in the area that you can work with right now? I don't trust my male with strangers so he's generally crated when people come over to my house because it's easier than having to watch everything all the time but the general rule at my house is to ignore my dogs, when they're okay with you they will let you know. I have an 8 month old female that I've had for about a month now so I have zero clue what her socialization was, I taught her to bark on command for a couple of years one being so I could also teach her quiet, we also started working on place so she knows to go to her spot and chill while people come into the house. There are a lot of training methods/suggestions to follow but it's hard to recommend anything without seeing what is happening. With the lunging I'd keep him on leash while working through it.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

saintbob said:


> hummm...all things being equal I would sit down alone with the dogs and take the one that chose me.


I've seen a breeder talk about everybody that walks in having the same puppy which is the most outgoing overall come out and "Pick them" and multiple peeps going through the facility say, "This is the one!" This was a breeder that totally picked who got what dog as I recall, so it could just be their justification for controlling how their waiting list and dog distributions went.

Edit: GEEZ..I am having one of my styes and had ointment in so my left eye is blurry but I totally thought I saw a few days ago on the op not the last post. bleh. Late to this party.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He should have been out in the world for a while now. Instead of pepper spray use a leash, crate, chew toys and exercise.


----------

